# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137

Working nights again









I put these on before leaving home...

*Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










*Poljot Sturmanskie Chronograph, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*










Will be swapping over to my Night Duty Watch when I start my rounds soon









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## JonW

Kinda obvious it would be this for me...


----------



## dapper

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Working nights again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put these on before leaving home...
> 
> *Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*
> 
> *Poljot Sturmanskie Chronograph, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*
> 
> Will be swapping over to my Night Duty Watch when I start my rounds soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


Superb trio there Mac









This one for me today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working nights again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put these on before leaving home...
> 
> *Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*
> 
> *Poljot Sturmanskie Chronograph, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*
> 
> Will be swapping over to my Night Duty Watch when I start my rounds soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*
> 
> 
> 
> Superb trio there Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for me today:
Click to expand...

Thanks Alan, yours is also really nice, what is it?









Cool IWC Jon


----------



## Steve264

Gonna be this one for me


----------



## ANDI

I am on night duty with Mach







So for me its my faithful Night Duty watch









Omega Seamaster SMP300


----------



## golf

New one for me

IWI 007/500 made local to me in darwen

Need to take some better pics but here is a couple.


----------



## JonW

Golf - what sort of money are those then? Ive found the website but no where on it does it give MRP... useless imho...







shame as it looks well built and different.... kinda like a UK Bathys or sommit...


----------



## golf

The link seems to not be working here goes again


----------



## golf

Sorry for the double pots on the pics people









If look on the press page the first article in arena mag rrp price at the bottom.

Yes it feels very well built and is keeping good time too! That what attracted me to this watch something a little different. It also wears well and is comfy to. i am very happy boy


----------



## JonW

Cheers Golf.... Â£1250 for anyone whoes interested... I'll reserve judgement until I hold one in my hands but it does look well made.


----------



## golf

JonW said:


> Cheers Golf.... Â£1250 for anyone whoes interested... I'll reserve judgement until I hold one in my hands but it does look well made.


But rrp are just a guid line dont think any of us pay that do we? Well i dont!!


----------



## watchless

Seiko today,










Have a nice weekend

/j


----------



## Bareges

Hasn't been off my wrist since it arrived

*Yao modded SKX007*










Some very nice watches on show this morning!


----------



## deano42

Hi all

Some nice watches doing the rounds today.!

Obvious for me:










Thanks

deano


----------



## mycroft

Hang on mach, how come you put on _two _ watches







? One on each wrist????

This one overnight ...










This one as I go out of the door in about half an hour ...










*Simon*


----------



## Silver Hawk

One of these if 1) I can decided which dial colour to go for ( only one is working







--- bad coils ) and 2) I get it back into the case by the end of today, otherwise destined for Saturday Watch thread  .

Le Gant QS was the brand name of the Montgomery Ward department store. The movements are marked "Montgomery Ward" but were probably made by Ricoh --- same movement as Stellaris (Sears, Roebuck and Co) and Westclox (below). They date from about mid 1970's.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## salmonia

This one for me today...the most comfy watch ever....


----------



## knuteols

ORIS 30 Jewels WorldTimer today


----------



## hakim

Sinn 856UTC for me today









Just received the matching tengiment bracelet. Man, takes the watch up to another level on its orginal bracelet. Another thing I'm impressed with is the tengiment process. Same color as titanium but super scratch resistant!


----------



## nchall

This today.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Running_man

_Still_ this:

*RLT '69 50/100*










Have a great weekend everyone...

Andrew.


----------



## sjo

First post from a long time lurker - so hello to all!

That's a great Seiko, I've seen similar but I'm not sure I've seen one exactly like that, what's the model number?

By the way, today I will mostly be wearing this...










Cheers

Steve


----------



## Xantiagib

This one today.... Not sure if its a keeper or not yet...


----------



## JoT

Aerospace Avantage this morning


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd

Still this for me:


----------



## pg tips

JoT & Salmonia nice shirts









haven't put a watch on for 4 days now! When I've got time off work and am just around the house I seldom bother, do you think there is something wrong with me?


----------



## Silver Hawk

pg tips said:


> When I've got time off work and am just around the house I seldom bother, do you think there is something wrong with me?


No...I'm the same PG....I work from home most of the time and never wear a watch at home







. The only time I put one on is when going out at the w/e or one of those rare trips to the offices in Greenford or Harlow.









It's sad really...I wish I did wear my watches more often.


----------



## pugster

7750 today


----------



## Ricster

knuteols said:


> ORIS 30 Jewels WorldTimer today


I love that one Knut









I'm wearing this one today


----------



## Dave ME

Damasko for today:










Probably switch to my new G-Shock this evening, though (Mudman GW-9000)


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> JoT & Salmonia nice shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't put a watch on for 4 days now! When I've got time off work and am just around the house I seldom bother, do you think there is something wrong with me?


Salmonia's shirt is much nicer .... mine's just a Timberland









Yes I do think there is something wrong with you, being around the house is the perfect opportunity to wear TWO watches or to change your watch every couple of hours.

You need HELP !!


----------



## pauluspaolo

Love that Damasko Dave









I've got this on today - bought it from Steve264 on tuesday. Currently fitted with a 22mm rhino strap - very comfortable combination indeed. Quite a big watch too being about 45mm across (22mm lug width) lume isn't bad & build quality's very good, screw down crown & 100m water resistance, plus a cool case style which I've never seen before.

Me like very much









Picture from the original seller & used without permission - hope he don't mind too much


----------



## Mal52

6309 with a Pepsi insert










Cheers Mal


----------



## JonW

Salmonia - schweeeet!

Hakim - man that looks amazing m8!

Dave - I still love the DA36 look.... yummm....


----------



## MarkF

I am getting a little jazzed off with divers but I have really bonded with this one







7002 on a RLT carbon strap.


----------



## Bladerunner

Starting the day with the RLT29.


----------



## quoll

*Still* the Longines (I'll stop posting pictures soon, I promise...)


----------



## VinceR

Starting out with this ..










But will switch to this later ..


----------



## dapper

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*
> 
> *Poljot Sturmanskie Chronograph, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*
> 
> *Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*
> 
> 
> 
> Superb trio there Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Alan, yours is also really nice, what is it?
Click to expand...

Mac, it's an anonymous Asian Radiomir "hommage". Manual wind Unitas lookalike, 46mm case, 26mm wire lugs and a sandwich dial


----------



## hippo

This today, Birthday pressie from the lovely 710


----------



## Steve264

pauluspaolo said:


> Love that Damasko Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got this on today - bought it from Steve264 on tuesday. Currently fitted with a 22mm rhino strap - very comfortable combination indeed. Quite a big watch too being about 45mm across (22mm lug width) lume isn't bad & build quality's very good, screw down crown & 100m water resistance, plus a cool case style which I've never seen before.
> 
> Me like very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from the original seller & used without permission - hope he don't mind too much


Still like it on a lumpy, Paul...


----------



## pauluspaolo

Steve264 said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Damasko Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got this on today - bought it from Steve264 on tuesday. Currently fitted with a 22mm rhino strap - very comfortable combination indeed. Quite a big watch too being about 45mm across (22mm lug width) lume isn't bad & build quality's very good, screw down crown & 100m water resistance, plus a cool case style which I've never seen before.
> 
> Me like very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from the original seller & used without permission - hope he don't mind too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still like it on a lumpy, Paul...
Click to expand...

Yep I agree Steve - it does look good on a lumpy but I'm not a huge bracelet fan, only a few of my watches are on bracelets, but I do like nato/rhino straps very much indeed. I like the way they don't taper & I just find 'em dead comfy


----------



## JonW

Hippo - looks good, shes alrite that G-bird aint she


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> Hippo - looks good, shes alrite that G-bird aint she


She's more than alright Jon, she's perfect


----------



## JonW




----------



## nickk

JoT said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoT & Salmonia nice shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always think a Friday watch thread isn't complete until I've seen one of JoT's shirt cuffs - whether or not he still actually owns the watch in question.
> 
> I think your record is 5, John.
Click to expand...


----------



## quoll

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


That Buran is an impressive bit of kit Mach! Is it as big as it looks?


----------



## Steve264

quoll said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Buran is an impressive bit of kit Mach! Is it as big as it looks?
Click to expand...

Looks like an imperial Russian samovar or something







- in a good way!!


----------



## Mrcrowley

Still this....................


----------



## hotmog

Another outing for my O&W Special today (no, it hasn't lost an hour and a half - it's taken that long since I took the pic earlier for my dodgy FTP link to connect so I could upload it. Currently running at +2 secs from when I set it on Tuesday!)


----------



## hippo

hotmog said:


> Another outing for my O&W Special today (no, it hasn't lost an hour and a half - it's taken that long since I took the pic earlier for my dodgy FTP link to connect so I could upload it. Currently running at +2 secs from when I set it on Tuesday!)


Wow that is keeping good time, I reckon that Roy knows a thing or two about watches


----------



## joolz

Just off to Asda at Wheatly so this


----------



## knuteols

quoll said:


> *Still* the Longines (I'll stop posting pictures soon, I promise...)


You may post as many pics as you like of that one 'cause it's one BEAUTIFUL watch!







Love the date at 12 and the hands/markers are outstanding. A keeper!!!


----------



## 710

Im more than all right im perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hippo

710 said:


> Im more than all right im perfect!!!!!!!!!


 Really have PMSL


----------



## JonW

OMFG... PMSL























FRom now on Hiipster you'd better do the tasks youre set


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> OMFG... PMSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRom now on Hiipster you'd better do the tasks youre set


Funny as, she's a one that G


----------



## Griff

Still this


----------



## JonW

hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG... PMSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRom now on Hiipster you'd better do the tasks youre set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny as, she's a one that G
Click to expand...

quick call up work and get the forum on the banned list  you'll never be able to post 'look at my new watch' threads for watches that youve not admitted to etc


----------



## ESL

Griff said:


> Still this


I reckon you need to do some dusting mate.









Mind you, there is nothing else wrong with that "Fred" - I lurve it.


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG... PMSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRom now on Hiipster you'd better do the tasks youre set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny as, she's a one that G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quick call up work and get the forum on the banned list  you'll never be able to post 'look at my new watch' threads for watches that youve not admitted to etc
Click to expand...

Yeah I will I'll just say a friend of mine has bought this....... see that's fool proof


----------



## JonW




----------



## 710

Now boys behave your selves!!!!

Im watching you both!!!!


----------



## hippo

710 said:


> Now boys behave your selves!!!!
> 
> Im watching you both!!!!


Quick Jon, hide


----------



## williamsat

Oris complication today


----------



## PhilM

pg tips said:


> JoT & Salmonia nice shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't put a watch on for 4 days now! When I've got time off work and am just around the house I seldom bother, do you think there is something wrong with me?


In one word YES









Still with this today, which makes it yesterday's watch


----------



## knuteols

williamsat said:


> Oris complication today


Ahhh... nice one Bill! I'm currently looking for another Oris, and that watch might be it. Superb dials on those Oris's


----------



## Russ

Oris for me today, a pleasure to wear.


----------



## Bladerunner

Now changed to this Poljot.


----------



## mycroft

Paul G & Silver Hawk... sorry, yes you _are _ strange! I wear a watch ALL THE TIME except in the shower. I just feel naked without one. I think you're both letting the side down







.

Whoever posted the Fortis photo (can't be bothered to go back through 4 pages!), that's a seriously handsome watch.

*Simon*


----------



## chris l

My new work beater... I'm really coming to like this watch.



I've never had a watch like this before; apparently it has a battery in it, and is powered by some kind of motor. I shouldn't be surprised if we see a lot more of this sort of 'electrical' watch in the future...

(My first quartz. They're really rather convenient if you're too lazy even to move enough to wind your Amphibias.)


----------



## PhilM

Changed over to this now, I'm so glad it's Friday as this week as been busy


















Time for a few


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mycroft said:


> Hang on mach, how come you put on _two _ watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? One on each wrist????


With 130+ watches I often do go double wristed and why not












quoll said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Buran Chronograph, Model No.7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Buran is an impressive bit of kit Mach! Is it as big as it looks?
Click to expand...

Thanks, the build quality is really impressive, case is 39mm excluding crown, 45mm inc crown & 13mm deep









The official British dealer now list these at @ Â£900, I got mine from Roy for a lot less then that last year









Here`s some more pics...






























knuteols said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Still* the Longines (I'll stop posting pictures soon, I promise...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may post as many pics as you like of that one 'cause it's one BEAUTIFUL watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the date at 12 and the hands/markers are outstanding. A keeper!!!
Click to expand...

I agree, that is *bootiful*











mycroft said:


> Paul G & Silver Hawk... sorry, yes you _are _ strange! .
> 
> *Simon*


Quick, call security we have some weirdos in our midst

























> I think you're both letting the side down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Simon*


So true


















> I wear a watch ALL THE TIME except in the shower. I just feel naked without one.


Same here









BTW I`ve been wearing this since I got up....

*SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*


----------



## jasonm

Ive been away in Edinburgh working all week....Ive been wearing the '24


----------



## Roger

> Ive been away in Edinburgh working all week....Ive been wearing the '24


I would have thought......trainers and a string vest?..... Doh, sorry thats Govan......Sorry Jase (and Rab C)!


----------



## jasonm

I tried to stay sober.....Honest.....

The 6 hr drive home wasnt fun though


----------



## Mrcrowley

jasonm said:


> I tried to stay sober.....Honest.....
> 
> The 6 hr drive home wasnt fun though


Nowts been fun today so i aint sober either


----------



## DaveE

Some great watches doing the rounds today







Here's my Tissot Navigator auto with Lemania 1341:










cheers

dave


----------



## Bladerunner

DaveE said:


> Some great watches doing the rounds today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Tissot Navigator auto with Lemania 1341:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> dave


Another nice watch you have Dave.









Might wear mine tomorrow.


----------



## salmonia

JoT said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoT & Salmonia nice shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't put a watch on for 4 days now! When I've got time off work and am just around the house I seldom bother, do you think there is something wrong with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonia's shirt is much nicer .... mine's just a Timberland
Click to expand...

agree with you.....























regs,

salmonia


----------



## pg tips

Mrcrowley said:


> i aint sober either


that makes 3 of us at least then









Inlaws are over so I had to hit the malt


----------



## Silver Hawk

chris l said:


> I've never had a watch like this before; apparently it has a battery in it, and is powered by some kind of motor. I shouldn't be surprised if we see a lot more of this sort of 'electrical' watch in the future...


Who said "Battery"?









"Electrical" watches? Whatever next!


----------

